# Apple Watch strap for someone with parkinson's disease



## Evar (Nov 29, 2011)

Good morning Apple Watch users, I have a question about straps for you.

My father wears an Apple Watch; It is easy to read for him, it monitors his heart rate and he has timers on it that make him not forget to take his meds.

He has parkinson's disease which for him gives hime problem with his fine motor skills/small precise movements. Sometimes it is for instance difficult for him to get his watch strapped/adjusted properly, so I am looking for a strap that is easy for someone who doesn't have fine motor skills. 
I myself don't wear an Apple Watch and have no idea what is available as far as straps. I've googled around a little bit and saw these: https://www.speidel.com/index.php/watchbands/metal-band/twist-o-flex-bands.html?band_size=249 and think they could work. Does anyone have any experience with those?
Does anyone have any other suggestions as to strap options for him?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Though I have no direct experience with this, I did play with the
Twist-O-Flex sometimes as a kid. It was smooth on the inside 
and flexible and seemed robust. You would not want it on a heavy
watch, but the Apple watch is pretty light. Since the Twist-O-Flex
appears to come in a matching width I think it would be a good 
match. You don't want the band to be too loose or too tight. 
It would take some fine motor skills to remove the extra links for
adjusting the length. You might look for a jewelry store that 
sells the Twist-O-Flex. At the price the watchmaker could adjust
the length for your father at the time of purchase.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Evar said:


> I've googled around a little bit and saw these: https://www.speidel.com/index.php/watchbands/metal-band/twist-o-flex-bands.html?band_size=249 and think they could work. Does anyone have any experience with those?


I think a Twist-O-Flex would be fantastic. My dad has worn expansion bracelets for decades, first another Twist-O-Flex since at least before I was born, and a different one (not sure of the brand) for a newer watch.

I think I've seen one other person on a different forum talk about the Twist-O-Flex he got for his AW. He ordered it to size from Speidel and he says it fits just fine.

My first thought was to not bother with the rubber Sport band because, although it's simple to put on, it's only simple if you've got normal motor skills. The next choice would've been the steel mesh loop since it can't come undone, but the magnetic tip is a little fiddly.

What strap does he have now? If he hasn't tried one already, I'd also suggest the newer Sport Loop with the Velcro closure.


----------



## Evar (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you, both! I think I will give it a try; I think the Speidel are to be ordered in the correct size, but if any adjustments are to be made I can do that. I don’t remember ever seeing them around here so I’ll probably order one online. 

He is using a third party metal bracelet current, with a folding clasp. It works reasonably well, but the clasp mechanism is a bit of a pain sometimes to open. 

I had a look at the sports loop with the velcro closure as well. It looks it could also do the trick but I’m afraid that at some point the strap will accidentally slip out of the metal loop since there doesn’t seem to be a ‘stop’ of some sort.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Evar said:


> Thank you, both! I think I will give it a try; I think the Speidel are to be ordered in the correct size, but if any adjustments are to be made I can do that. I don't remember ever seeing them around here so I'll probably order one online.
> 
> He is using a third party metal bracelet current, with a folding clasp. It works reasonably well, but the clasp mechanism is a bit of a pain sometimes to open.
> 
> I had a look at the sports loop with the velcro closure as well. It looks it could also do the trick but I'm afraid that at some point the strap will accidentally slip out of the metal loop since there doesn't seem to be a 'stop' of some sort.


Apple's Leather Loop disconnects (and I dislike it for that reason alone), but the Sport Loop and Milanese Mesh both stay put -- their free ends have tips that won't slide through the lug loop. The only drawback would be if the wearer's hand is too big to slip through the open loop, but that's where the XL-size Sport Band comes in (or the Link Bracelet plus the extra link kit). I'm a little over 6' and wear gloves usually in XL size, and the Sport Loop works fine for me:


----------



## pamfan (Apr 12, 2018)

I actually prefer the OEM strap


----------



## pamfan (Apr 12, 2018)

my wife thinks the apple straps are too sticky


----------



## pamfan (Apr 12, 2018)

I like the original straps


----------

